# Boarding question - 'travel' homes for a week?



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

So, I think the best solution I have for finding someone to take care of my boys when I go on vacation (for about a week) is going to be to send them home with the office manager at the vet's office. (I have not actually been to this vet yet as I've only been living here a couple of months- I plan to go shortly after my new baby arrives to get both boys a checkup.) They say they get hedgehogs quite a bit and that the office manager regularly takes animals home to board them.

I will ask about it when I go to see the vet, but I don't know if it would be typical for someone who boards at their house to have a setup ready for hedgehogs. If they don't... would it be appropriate for me to try to create like a "travel" cage set up for the boys to take over to the lady's house? (Luckily I don't expect to have to worry about heating issues - it's an avian and exotic vet, so I'm sure they have all sorts of setups for that since she is used to boarding exotics.) 

If so, what would be an appropriate size? I hate to think of my boys having to live in something smaller than the 2x3 world they will be used to for a whole week, but I know it would have to be portable and not take up too much space. But I'd like them to have their wheels of course. 

thoughts?


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Well If it is not to much of a drive (and you will know once you get Wolverine/ Watson on the 14 lol) I would not mind watching them at all, it would be good to see my little baby agean, and I do have the space, and know about hedgehogs needs.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for the offer! I will definitely think about it. 

I probably want to keep them closer to home though, because I can only take so many days off from work, and those will be the exact travel dates. So I'd need an extra day on each end to give myself time to get the boys to you. But I'll know more once I've talked to the vet, just considering my options at the moment.

Oh, and I should point out this trip isn't until late July, so I have plenty of prep time


----------

